# joining the infantry next summer



## xxmixkexx (1 Oct 2008)

after i graduate highschool i plan on joining the infantry
i am currently in grade 12 and i turn 18 in march
when would be the best time to apply so i can quickly start after i graduate?

i am not all that worried about the fitness tests
i can run the 2.4km in 12minutes
bench 235lbs 
squat 400lbs
and i have a vertical jump of 25 inches
so i am fairly certain i can pass

also is there anything i should try and improve on to make army life easier?


----------



## Sythen (1 Oct 2008)

Apply now so by the time you graduate all your interviews and such are out of the way.. One problem with this is some guys I know got the call before they graduated.. If you do, trust me just tell them you will wait til the next available opening.. Everyone I know who didn't finish high school regrets it.

As for preparing.. Could always practice knots and such but the only thing you can really do is make sure you've got thick skin when you go there, and other then that just keep up on your fitness.. When you get there, just listen and do what you're told.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (1 Oct 2008)

A 12min 2.4km is not all that fast, however it is a good start, and basic/SQ/battle school will improve very much upon it. 

Do not worry so much about the weights, benching 235lbs iis not quite the same as tabbing with personal weapon, ammo, water, and the odd mortar base plate strapped on for good measure.

In other words, all round fitness, leaning towards both cardio-vascular endurance and anerobic ability.


----------



## xxmixkexx (1 Oct 2008)

thanks alot for the replies

i just got the army fitness manual and i am starting the 12 week program monday so hopefully i will be set


----------



## 88rustang07 (4 Oct 2008)

Just make sure you are ready mentally, we had like 5 young kids VR the first week because they couldn't handle being away from mommy... They could pass the express test no problem, however they were not mature enough for the military just yet. Just make sure you know what you are getting yourself into. You will not be allowed out for 5 weeks, it sucks, and there mean as hell to you, and give you impossible timings to make. Just please make sure your ready for it before going through the whole application process.


----------



## xxmixkexx (4 Oct 2008)

ok thanks alot

haha i can handle leaving my mom for a bit

and ya a few people i talked to said the first bit is the worst


----------



## derael (4 Oct 2008)

Like started above endurance and cardio will be much more important than how much you can bench etc.  

Being able to bench that much is great, but it won't get you through the morning PT.

_If you had to_ lose 20lbs off your max bench weight but be able to run that 2.4km in 10min flat I'd say you where in good form... something to shoot for.


----------



## 88rustang07 (4 Oct 2008)

Agreed, once you get on the obstacle course, benching wont mean squat. My platoon had to do it in 35 degree heat and then do pushups because our security inspections were not up to par, and even the most fit people there were almost ready to pass out. Hardest thing I have ever done. I could only imagine what my instructors went through in Afghanistan in 60 degree heat, made us look like pussies. But he is right, work on your cardio you will thank yourself, 2 weeks before you get sent off to CFLRS go out and run 5km a day it will really help.


----------



## CFR FCS (4 Oct 2008)

I suggest you wait until after your first semester marks come out, early February. that way you can get started and get the added education points for your first semester's course. The higher the average the better the score which helps your overall Military Potential score. Make sure you know your trade and do lots of on line research about the forces before your interview.


----------



## derael (4 Oct 2008)

xxmixkexx said:
			
		

> also is there anything i should try and improve on to make army life easier?



Just to add...

Start running; Practice push ups, crunches/sit-ups, pull-ups. Ensure proper form in everything. There is tons of good info on this site about all of these and much more. 

Start reading.


----------



## xxmixkexx (4 Oct 2008)

thanks a lot for all the advice

and i am working on cardio now and i have basically stopped weight lifting just body weight exercises


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (5 Oct 2008)

Everybody puts so much emphasis on the physical aspects; make sure your mind is in shape too. Good luck!


----------



## aesop081 (5 Oct 2008)

Moody said:
			
		

> make sure your mind is in shape too.



"Free your mind, your ass will follow"


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (5 Oct 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> "Free your mind, your *** will follow"



HA! I've heard that a few times before the sun has come up. That and "Troops: If you don't mind....it don't matter."


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2008)

.......and "Nothings too good for the Troops, so that is what they'll get.......Nothing."


----------



## xxmixkexx (6 Oct 2008)

just wondering in basic how much sleep to you get a night on average?


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (6 Oct 2008)

xxmixkexx said:
			
		

> just wondering in basic how much sleep to you get a night on average?



Never enough.


----------



## xxmixkexx (6 Oct 2008)

haha i figured that much


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Oct 2008)

I have a better answer....

Close your eyes...now open them...Thats about how it will feel


----------



## aesop081 (6 Oct 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Close your eyes...now open them...



Close ONE eye, then open it........ ;D


----------



## Towards_the_gap (6 Oct 2008)

Sleep is for the weak


----------



## Marinero2008 (6 Oct 2008)

Moody said:
			
		

> ...make sure your mind is in shape too. Good luck!



Very true!...and check in your ego and personal feelings at the door as you walk in...  ;D  ushup:


----------



## DaWickerMan (6 Oct 2008)

Now TRUTHFULLY, you get about 6 hours everyday during the week.  You get more sleep on the weekends (if your platoon is good and don't get in sh*t).  If your platoon screws up (it only takes one person... if one person screws up, everyone screwed up!), you could get inspections all night and a severe lack of sleep.

The last 4 weeks of basic are the hardest.  That's when the sleep dep REALLY kicks in.  As in... zero sleep... at all... maybe one hours for the whole of 5 days...

Good luck and best to you.  Basic is hard and a pain in the a$$ but it's absolutely worth it.  Even if you feel like the CF isn't for you, complete basic...


----------



## Drag (6 Oct 2008)

I remember a guy quiting on the second day because he overslept and a sargeant went into his room at 0700 to give him a personal "wake-up call"  >


----------



## canadian_moose (6 Oct 2008)

DaWickerMan said:
			
		

> Now TRUTHFULLY, you get about 6 hours everyday during the week.  You get more sleep on the weekends (if your platoon is good and don't get in ****).  If your platoon screws up (it only takes one person... if one person screws up, everyone screwed up!), you could get inspections all night and a severe lack of sleep.
> 
> The last 4 weeks of basic are the hardest.  That's when the sleep dep REALLY kicks in.  As in... zero sleep... at all... maybe one hours for the whole of 5 days...
> 
> Good luck and best to you.  Basic is hard and a pain in the a$$ but it's absolutely worth it.  Even if you feel like the CF isn't for you, complete basic...



more like a 72 hrs ex not 5 days, and you get an hour here or there, don't over-hype basic, once you get to battleschool that's when it gets hard and a pain in the ass


----------



## JohnnyCanuck1977 (6 Oct 2008)

This has probably been posted here before but, considering that this young man is making a very huge mist....I mean choice, I'd thought I'd post it for his education.

http://video.canadiancontent.net/51072074-us-navy-recruitment-parody.html

But if you decide to go Army anyway remember you can always re-muster to the Darkside later.  Good luck.


----------



## canadian_moose (6 Oct 2008)

lol^^


----------



## xxmixkexx (7 Oct 2008)

thanks alot for all the replies i am fine with 6 hours of sleep i head rumours that you only get an hour or two a night

and that was a pretty funny video


----------

